# Customer Service Manager - ANZSCO 149212



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi guys ....has anyone applied for SA SS on 6th july 2015 under 190 visa for 149212. ps share ur points and other details...


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi 
I have applied in 149212 code on 6th July, havent heard anything though. I have 65 points


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi
> I have applied in 149212 code on 6th July, havent heard anything though. I have 65 points


oh great. till today i just found one person and now third one including me and you its total 3 people who have applied on 6th july under the same occupation.

please keep me posted if you get an invite and we shall do the same. you are located in bangalore?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes i am located in Bangalore


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

christopherterrence said:


> Yes i am located in Bangalore


ok you can keep us posted on this thread


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi - you received update after submitting EOI ?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi - you received update after submitting EOI ?


no update.


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

*Loveek*

Hi Neha i have applied for this occupation... but for 489... 




nehaa777 said:


> hi guys ....has anyone applied for SA SS on 6th july 2015 under 190 visa for 149212. ps share ur points and other details...


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Any updates folks ?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

christopherterrence said:


> Any updates folks ?


not yet for me.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Any luck guys ?


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello chris are *u* appying for same occupation 149212.. which visa *u r *applying 489 or 190

*No text-speak please!

Thank You
kaju/moderator*


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes i am applying for 149212 and in 190


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

no luck yet! its surprising man. one person for 65 points got on 29 july and we are still stuck! how about you christopherterrence


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Neha how much points you have.. which visa applied for..


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

details are in my signature


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Neha how can i check i am new into this forum..


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

Visa Subclass : 190, Occupation code : 149212
Skill Assessment : +ve
EOI Submitted : 65 Points, Date : 1st July 15
State Nomination : Applied on 6th July
Invite : ------


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Okk i have applied for 489.. with 70 points.. filied on 8th Jul 2015


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

for which occupation code?


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Same occupation you have applied


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

No update yet, kinda handicapped right now as I cant see the status myself. Ya i saw one guy mentioned in other thread that he has received. Wonder how....strange


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

yes we cant even check on our own. annoying


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys - agent called me up just now and she said that they have started to process my app. But they would want some docs for verification
a) Payslips/Reference letter.
b) ID.
c) Financial doc namely house docs.

I have a & b but the house docs are in LIC and they confirmed that it would take 15 days or more to get the docs. Deadline for this 24th Aug


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

oh so basically you have received the invite yet or they are asking this for giving the invite?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

No, they havent invited yet. They are asking this upfront before invite. 

I think u need to call your agent


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

problem is i am in dubai and he in mumbai. last week only he said if anything he will write to me. So i believe they have not approached him yet to ask for my documents.


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

Dear All,

I just joined the group, I would like to knw if any one received an Invite for customer service manager in 190 subclass.

My total points are 55 and +55 state will provide.

need to know urgently please

Regards,
Zeenat


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

*149212*



nehaa777 said:


> not yet for me.


Dear Neha,

Did you receive invite and how much points you have gained, you may touch base with me on zeann.eden and add gmail for my mail id


Regards,
Zeenat


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

any luck guys.....i am stuck with the medical stuff.


----------



## prasg (Apr 7, 2016)

Dear Experts

I have applied to check my documents and profile a month back. 
149212- customer service manager 

Which is quite disappointing , however I am confident my profile is matching with the csol I applied ( more than 70% ) . So please advise what shall i do now ? below is the feedback summary from them .. 

Summary:
Based on the limited information provided, it is unlikely that you would receive an
overall positive assessment outcome against Customer Service Manager as it is
described in ANZSCO or for skills assessment purposes. This opinion is based
primarily on the apparent general management role you have/ are performing within
the transport and logistics industry.
VETASSESS is unable to suggest an alternative occupation for skills assessment
purposes at this time.``


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Prasg

Please let me know when had you applied to vetassess for the skills assessment under 149212. Unsure if you can apply to CSOL without Vetassess positive skill assessment. 

Dear All

How long does it take for Vetassess as I had submitted my application under Customer Service Managare Anzco code 149212 but am yet to hear from them. 

Also can one immediately after lodging EOI once the assessment is received, apply for CSOL nominations if they are open or is there a waiting period after the lodging EOI

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kinni23 (May 9, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Prasg
> 
> Please let me know when had you applied to vetassess for the skills assessment under 149212. Unsure if you can apply to CSOL without Vetassess positive skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Dear Aragon 
My husband applied on 15th May and today they asked for some documents.
Did you receive the result ?


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Kinni23 said:


> Dear Aragon
> My husband applied on 15th May and today they asked for some documents.
> Did you receive the result ?


Hi Kinni,

Apologies for the delayed response. Received a positive skills assessment in the 2nd week of June. Waiting for the state nominations to open.

Regards


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi,

how many total points you have?

Even I am under same ANZSCO code.

Many Thanks!
Zee


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Zee

I have 70 points without state nomination points... Do SA nominations open today and where can I check the same?

Regards


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi, 
The list is already open, you may apply under 489 regional visa.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Zee_04 said:


> Hi,
> The list is already open, you may apply under 489 regional visa.


Hey thanks Zee,

Applied under 489. Sucks that it has not opened under 190. Wondering if canada is a better option now.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

I have also applied in 489 on July 4, wondering how long does invitation take for SA..


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear all, 
Will 149212 ever open for SC 190 this year or is it closed forever ?


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> I have also applied in 489 on July 4, wondering how long does invitation take for SA..


Hi Deepali

I believe the waiting period is between 2 to 6 weeks depending on your luck... 

Wanted to know if you have 80 points with State Nomination points or without and (fingers crossed if things go as planned) when do you intend to travel to Australia?


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Dear all,
> Will 149212 ever open for SC 190 this year or is it closed forever ?


Dear Rajesh

I do not think 190 will open for 149212 for the year (at least). Note it was open for 149211 and now has been closed subject to special conditions. 

However, the choice between 489 and 190 should not be a deal breaker as it the long run (2 years) the incremental cost is about Rs 50000 (with a child under 5) ....

Cheers


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Deepali
> 
> I believe the waiting period is between 2 to 6 weeks depending on your luck...
> 
> Wanted to know if you have 80 points with State Nomination points or without and (fingers crossed if things go as planned) when do you intend to travel to Australia?


Hi - i have 65 +State sponsorship 10, which would be 75 points...

2 to 6 weeks should be good provided luck is on my side.

Soon after receiving invitation, will file for visa and as soon as i get visa intend to travel.

Please share your timelines also and since both of us have filed on July 4th for SA for 149212 under 489, lets keep updating..

Thanks


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi - i have 65 +State sponsorship 10, which would be 75 points...
> 
> 2 to 6 weeks should be good provided luck is on my side.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepali,

I have included the timelines in my signature. I hope the same helps.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi All I have applied for Manager Customer Services SA (489), on July 4th 2016. Waiting for an outcome.:juggle::juggle:


Positive Skills Assessment: 19th December 2014 
IELTS: L-8.5, W-7.5, R-7, S-7.5 Overall 7.5
EOI updated: 3rd July 2016
SA Application Logged on 4th July 2016
Outcome: Awaited!


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Hi All I have applied for Manager Customer Services SA (489), on July 4th 2016. Waiting for an outcome.:juggle::juggle:
> 
> 
> Positive Skills Assessment: 19th December 2014
> ...


All the best!!!


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey Saif

All the best.

Again how many points are you getting after state nomination? 

I want to check this to see if the points actually make a difference in the time taken for evaluation when ( or if) we receive our SS approval or whether its a myth.

Dear All

If anyone is applying to any other state let me know ....

Thanks


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hey Saif
> 
> All the best.
> 
> ...


Total 75 points including State Nomination


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Guys Any update???


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Guys Any update???


Dont think the invitations have started yet.....also if its convieninet would you please update your timeline in Sinature, that would be helpful...thanks


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Any idea when will they start?


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Dont think the invitations have started yet.....also if its convieninet would you please update your timeline in Sinature, that would be helpful...thanks


Any idea when will they start


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Any idea when will they start


I do not know to how to do it! can you assist please?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Any idea when will they start?


As far as i have analysed, the authorities pick up applications twice in a month, hopefully we should see something coming end of July. But please note that the processing time as per the SA immigration is 6-8 weeks...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> I do not know to how to do it! can you assist please?


You need to go in your profile and there you would see options


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> You need to go in your profile and there you would see options



Is it there now?:confused2:


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Is it there now?:confused2:


very much visible....thanks


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Chaps

Making checking the post a daily ritual now.

Went to some forums and checked that a few people have received nominations after 9-10 weeks also .... So the earlier time frame of invitations stands revised to 2 to 10 weeks....

We are on similar points so expect around the same waiting time.... (+/- 5 diff)

Are u guys getting your health check up before the invite? Just to see if everything is alright ? However we will need to take it again if we are invited so will cost extra....

I am based out of NCR .... Where are u chaps based out of and will you be travelling alone or with family?

Regards


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hello Chaps
> 
> Making checking the post a daily ritual now.
> 
> ...


I believe we will hear something by the end of running month hopefully.

I will be flying with my partner.

What kind of medical certificate is required? is it like UK Tuberculosis?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hello Chaps
> 
> Making checking the post a daily ritual now.
> 
> ...


Hey there - I am based out of Gurgaon; yes indeed plan to get health check up done before the visa application but after the invitation...just to be on the safer side and do not want to waste time. As per the Immigration site the waiting periid seema to be 6-8 weeks but lets see, keeping fingers crossed....Thanks


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Assistance required.

I have heard that points for work experience will count after qualification, is it true?

Say I have more than 8 years of Work Experience in Customer Services, but during my job I was studying as well. Just wanted to confirm if the point for Work experience will be after qualification or over all.

Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Assistance required.
> 
> I have heard that points for work experience will count after qualification, is it true?
> 
> ...


I feel first thing you have to see how many years have been assesed by Vetasses for you, they will count and accordingly you will have points for the same and after that you can add your qualification points...i dont see any problem....but you should check with your consultant also. Thanks


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> I feel first thing you have to see how many years have been assesed by Vetasses for you, they will count and accordingly you will have points for the same and after that you can add your qualification points...i dont see any problem....but you should check with your consultant also. Thanks



Thanks, but I do not have a consultant.


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Experience Points are count post your qualification.
Example: you have completed you education in 2008, post that you should have worked as a Manager for 8 years to get full 15 points


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Zee_04 said:


> Experience Points are count post your qualification.
> Example: you have completed you education in 2008, post that you should have worked as a Manager for 8 years to get full 15 points


Hey buddy,

I have same question in my mind.
I stared working as CSM after my bachelores. Worked for 1and half year. Then I decided to join an MBA course in UK and I worked there too as CSM, for the time I was studying I worked 20 hours for 2 years and after completing my MBA and continued working with the same company for 2 more years, 42 hours per week this time. And now m working in India from 1 full year. 
Total experience is 6 years and 4 months.
But would they count it only after MBA completion or after my Bachelores ?


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> I believe we will hear something by the end of running month hopefully.
> 
> I will be flying with my partner.
> 
> What kind of medical certificate is required? is it like UK Tuberculosis?


Hey Saif

If we receive our invites, a case officer is assigned to our file. The CO will ask for medical clearance and PCC among other things. Sometimes if there are complications in the medical report you may have to get the same corrected. This medical report is linked to a HAP number allocated to us. 

Hence at times people get a check done before and if anything is found rectify it before filing their application (however, if your application is rejected the money spent is sort of wasted). There are a host of checks besides TB.... x ray, blood, sugar , cholestoral etc. ,,,the works

Regards


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I have same question in my mind.
> I stared working as CSM after my bachelores. Worked for 1and half year. Then I decided to join an MBA course in UK and I worked there too as CSM, for the time I was studying I worked 20 hours for 2 years and after completing my MBA and continued working with the same company for 2 more years, 42 hours per week this time. And now m working in India from 1 full year.
> ...


Hey Rajesh

Simple question but it has a complicated response. 

Briefly only the last 10 years are considered for work ex. So if you completed your work and studies longer than 10 yrs, it will not be considered. Also full time/ part time studies shown will be viewed if they conflict with full time/ part time work.

The good news is that it doesn't really matter what we think... Vetassess rules... For example I had over 10 yrs of experience but Vetassess in its glory considered only 7.8 yrs (8 yrs would have given me max points) ... Years were deducted whenever I changed profile or received a promotion (even within the same company)... My consultant tells me that now that a few months have passed I will get full points (8 yrs) since my profile hasn't changed

So keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best....

Cheers


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Zee_04 said:


> Experience Points are count post your qualification.
> Example: you have completed you education in 2008, post that you should have worked as a Manager for 8 years to get full 15 points


Hello Zee

Are you also applying under 149212 and what is your progress?

Regards


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey buddy,
> ...


Dear Aragon,

It's a relief that all my study and employment falls under 10 years. 
But when I was in UK the 1st 2 years work was paid 20 hours per week. But as per my visa conditions it was a part time work. So now I means they will deduct these 2 years. 
I changed 3 companies but as CSM only in 1st two companies and now my designation is deputy manager and I satisfy CSM duties here under this designation. 
I just hope they give me atleast 3 years to claim 5 points if not 10.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Who has got the points assessment done from vet.? also share the points break up


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Just checked with my employer if they have received and employment verification email from SA, and they told me that they have not and it usually takes 4-6 weeks !!


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Just checked with my employer if they have received and employment verification email from SA, and they told me that they have not and it usually takes 4-6 weeks !!


Why would they do employer verification, as in itsnt the same done at vetasses level or the same is repeated while getting the invitation as well?


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Why would they do employer verification, as in itsnt the same done at vetasses level or the same is repeated while getting the invitation as well?


Vet-assess did not do employment verification. SA might.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All

Vetassess along with the SA CO assigned (if we are invited) might not call/ send mails to current/ previous employers/ references. It actually depends on their comfort levels with the kind of documents we submit. In fact when they deducted 2 years from my experience by Vetassess, I checked with my employers and found that no correspondence had been initiated with them.

The occupation availability for 149212 remains under "Medium" vacancies after some 10 days of opening so guess not many people have applied so far for the 489 visa. 

Wanted to check if you guys have given the option of applying for 190 to SA as well (my agent ticked the option in the event it opened eventually but I do not think it will open this year).

Regards


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Vetassess along with the SA CO assigned (if we are invited) might not call/ send mails to current/ previous employers/ references. It actually depends on their comfort levels with the kind of documents we submit. In fact when they deducted 2 years from my experience by Vetassess, I checked with my employers and found that no correspondence had been initiated with them.
> 
> ...


Hello - in my case the employer got email for verification and also they had requested some documents from the employer and hence got 8 years assesed . Last year also the occupation was open for almost a month so lets see.

We did not do 190 thing as my consultant confirmed that the same wont open this year.

Thanks


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hello - in my case the employer got email for verification and also they had requested some documents from the employer and hence got 8 years assesed . Last year also the occupation was open for almost a month so lets see.
> 
> We did not do 190 thing as my consultant confirmed that the same wont open this year.
> 
> Thanks


I have checked on both 190 & 489, just in case!

Since the occupation is still available, are they (SA) waiting for it to be closed? will only then they will start evaluating the applications?

Ceers:confused2:


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> I have checked on both 190 & 489, just in case!
> 
> Since the occupation is still available, are they (SA) waiting for it to be closed? will only then they will start evaluating the applications?
> 
> Ceers:confused2:


Dear Saif,

I do not think they will wait for the application to close as some of these occupations are open all year round. 

If what you say is correct and Deepali stating that last year the occupation was open for a month, then get ready to be very very patient.

Come on chaps... 14th/ 15th August... independence days for both our countries... seem to be a good omen to get the invite (fingers crossed).

Cheers.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hello - in my case the employer got email for verification and also they had requested some documents from the employer and hence got 8 years assesed . Last year also the occupation was open for almost a month so lets see.
> 
> We did not do 190 thing as my consultant confirmed that the same wont open this year.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Deepali

Faith in the consultant could either get your application to be processed faster than ours or complicate the 190 visa application in the event it opens up.... Let's see how it plays ...

Cheers


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

1st invitation will start on 20th July


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All

Wondering that if we get an invite, how much time do you think it will take SA to allot us a 489 visa (assume nil delays on medical and pcc) considering that we are on similar points?

Just saw a few people waiting for 6 months and above for a revert from SA, but their profile is different than ours , so wondering what is your expectations?


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Wondering that if we get an invite, how much time do you think it will take SA to allot us a 489 visa (assume nil delays on medical and pcc) considering that we are on similar points?
> 
> Just saw a few people waiting for 6 months and above for a revert from SA, but their profile is different than ours , so wondering what is your expectations?


SA should not take longer than 6 weeks to send an ITA, once we receive an ITA we will apply for Visa and that takes about 2-3 months


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> 1st invitation will start on 20th July


thats great...how did you figure out...


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> thats great...how did you figure out...


My bird!!


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

:juggle:


Saif81 said:


> My bird!!


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey guys 

Any invitations today ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any invitations today ?


Just waiting...:juggle:


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All,

Caught Saif's bird on the way back from Australia and it told us to wait patiently for at least 2 weeks before getting impatient.... The chosen ones will survive akin to Game of thrones...

(Also wondering how Deepika gets all these emoticons and whether Rajesh has got a positive skills assessment)

On a serious note, got a health check up done today at Medacity in Gurgaon as it was overdue and didn't want any surprises at the next stage ...

Awaiting invite and health results ... fingers crossed

Cheers


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Caught Saif's bird on the way back from Australia and it told us to wait patiently for at least 2 weeks before getting impatient.... The chosen ones will survive akin to Game of thrones...
> 
> ...


 - so you are based out of Gurgaon so am I....anyways all the best for the medical i am sure all be well....all the best!!!


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Caught Saif's bird on the way back from Australia and it told us to wait patiently for at least 2 weeks before getting impatient.... The chosen ones will survive akin to Game of thrones...
> 
> ...


Not yet mate... 10th week and this wait is killing me hard now..don't know how I'll keep my heart beating for 2 more weeks. 
I desperately want to join your EOI club.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Not yet mate... 10th week and this wait is killing me hard now..don't know how I'll keep my heart beating for 2 more weeks.
> I desperately want to join your EOI club.


Hey Rajesh - when did you apply for assesment....it can take at times more than 2 months also, see my time line...would request you to update your signature as well.

All the bset, very soon you will get the positive response.


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet mate... 10th week and this wait is killing me hard now..don't know how I'll keep my heart beating for 2 more weeks.
> ...


Hey Deepali...thanks and Yea it's over 2 months now.. I lodged my application on 14th of may and will complete full 3 months on 7th of August. So 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey Deepali...thanks and Yea it's over 2 months now.. I lodged my application on 14th of may and will complete full 3 months on 7th of August. So 2 more weeks to go.


Did you try calling them, that actually helps, i did the same in my case. There was a requirement of additional documents as soon as i shared we got the approval.


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

And your assessment took around 5 months I believe. Any specific reason for that ?
I provided all employment documents on company letter heads with salary slips.
No verification held till now.


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Did you try calling them, that actually helps, i did the same in my case. There was a requirement of additional documents as soon as i shared we got the approval.


Yea they did ask for additional documents a month back, provided them all the same day. 
And I am just waiting for 12 weeks to complete, if I won't receive the outcome till then, i'l definatly call them the very next day.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rajesh2323 said:


> And your assessment took around 5 months I believe. Any specific reason for that ?
> I provided all employment documents on company letter heads with salary slips.
> No verification held till now.


There was strike going on at that time and my case officer was on vacation also (wierd but true), also they wrote a verification email to current employer for extra documentation on current job profile. After this called the officer and she was very cooperative and soon after the required input was shared the positive outcome came with 8 years of experience shown as valid.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Yea they did ask for additional documents a month back, provided them all the same day.
> And I am just waiting for 12 weeks to complete, if I won't receive the outcome till then, i'l definatly call them the very next day.


Call them, it helps...


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

That's really great..
Let's see how long it would take take in my case.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> That's really great..
> Let's see how long it would take take in my case.


Vet officer contacted you?? they never did in my case when I submitted my docs for assessment :confused2:


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Vet officer contacted you?? they never did in my case when I submitted my docs for assessment :confused2:


Yea, they asked for matric and secondary education documents, also for a passport size photograph and copies of my passport when they contacted first. 
2nd time they asked whey company name is missing on salary slips ( my company name is PATMAN Inc and trading as LONDIS and west byfleet post office, and my salary slips were only with trading name and not PATMAN on it). So I explained the same and attached company registration documents sowing the details of both company name and its trading name. 
It's been a month to this now and heard nothing back from them even not my employer.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Yea, they asked for matric and secondary education documents, also for a passport size photograph and copies of my passport when they contacted first.
> 2nd time they asked whey company name is missing on salary slips ( my company name is PATMAN Inc and trading as LONDIS and west byfleet post office, and my salary slips were only with trading name and not PATMAN on it). So I explained the same and attached company registration documents sowing the details of both company name and its trading name.
> It's been a month to this now and heard nothing back from them even not my employer.


I see. a couple of week more I believe!


----------



## alvin_abi (May 8, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am also waiting for an invite from SA. Filed the EOI and nomination on 4th July. 

Can someone please let me know what are the medical tests / PCC and related formalities post getting the invite 

Kind Regards,
Alvin Thomas 

******************************************************
Code : 149212
Applied for Skill assesment: Sep , 2015
Positive Skill Assesment : Nov 16, 2015
IELTS : Jan 2016
EOI and SA nomination Filed : July 4, 2016


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

alvin_abi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am also waiting for an invite from SA. Filed the EOI and nomination on 4th July.
> 
> ...


Hi Alvin - once you get the invite after that you have 60 days to file your visa, after filing visa nd paying the applicable fee you need to get your medical and PCC done and upload the same ASAP on the portal. Medical will be done in authorised hospital (you can get the list) and PCC from the passport office or the police station depending on which place you are in India. 

Medical comprises of chest xray and blood test. Primarily they check you for Tuberculosis and HIV.

In Delhi/Gurgaon the same is done in Passport office, its a very easy and straightforward process and not at all time consuming. Hopefully this is helpful.

All the best.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> - so you are based out of Gurgaon so am I....anyways all the best for the medical i am sure all be well....all the best!!!


Hi Deepali

Yeah... Neighbours.... who knows?


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey Deepali...thanks and Yea it's over 2 months now.. I lodged my application on 14th of may and will complete full 3 months on 7th of August. So 2 more weeks to go.


Dear Rajesh

Patience.... my man.... Trust me, patience is something which the visa process will definitely teach you.... In your head keep saying 4 more weeks and when it arrives in 2 weeks you will feel much better...

Regards


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dear Alvin

Just adding to what Deepali said, I believe in NCR, the only hospital authorized for these checks is Max in Panchsheel Park....

The medical process from booking to results should take between 1 to 2 weeks..

Please do share your points/ IELTS score as well in your signature (conducting my own research for the same)

Regards


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Dear Rajesh
> 
> Patience.... my man.... Trust me, patience is something which the visa process will definitely teach you.... In your head keep saying 4 more weeks and when it arrives in 2 weeks you will feel much better...
> 
> Regards


U r right mate... :juggle: I must juggle too like Deepali do always


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi All,
I have been going through different blocks lately. People who have applied to SA under ICT, have started to receive the nominations.

Someone told me that initially SA will issue 100


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yea ICT shows 'high availability', and ICT occupations are available in multitude states.
In a post someone said his/her immigration agent forceing him to apply under business analyst but he believes that his duties are more relevant to CSM. 
So I was thinking like... is there much similarity between duties of these two occupations? If yes, then business analyst is a much much better option as it's highly available in almost every state.


----------



## alvin_abi (May 8, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Dear Alvin
> 
> Just adding to what Deepali said, I believe in NCR, the only hospital authorized for these checks is Max in Panchsheel Park....
> 
> ...


Thank you for the note. 

My IELTS is 6.5, 7.5, 8, 9 ( W,R,L,S )

I think if we get the medicals completed now, it would help us save 2 weeks. So can someone please let me know the exact process for this. Where is the list of hospitals ? And should I just walk-in to say I would like to do a chest x ray and blood test ? I am thinking , is there any reference document that we need to carry along and if there is any prescribed format in which they should be giving the report. 

Please share if anyone has already taken the medical.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

alvin_abi said:


> Thank you for the note.
> 
> My IELTS is 6.5, 7.5, 8, 9 ( W,R,L,S )
> 
> ...


Hi Alvin - you can get medical done only after getting the invitation and filing visa, as after filing visa there is HAP ID which is generated and accordingly you take an appontment with the authorised hospital and get the same done. So its better to wait. You can get your PCC done if you want as most of the times the validity of PCC is 6 months. Medical doesnt take that long if all goes well. Would recommend to wait for the invitation to come .....All the best...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Hi All,
> I have been going through different blocks lately. People who have applied to SA under ICT, have started to receive the nominations.
> 
> Someone told me that initially SA will issue 100


Also will add to Rajesh's note that ICT processing timelines that you see is for 190 subclass and not 489 SS....thats also a difference.


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

on jan 2016 i have checked with vetassess for corporate service manager and they negative skill assessment received and they suggested me to assess for customer service manager. since the occupation was not available at that time i didn't assess. now i see scope in SA and total my points would be 65 with 489. should i apply for vetassess as the outcome may received oct/nov.. and i guess occupation may close. what do you suggest??


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

emtiaz_A said:


> on jan 2016 i have checked with vetassess for corporate service manager and they negative skill assessment received and they suggested me to assess for customer service manager. since the occupation was not available at that time i didn't assess. now i see scope in SA and total my points would be 65 with 489. should i apply for vetassess as the outcome may received oct/nov.. and i guess occupation may close. what do you suggest??


I would say that you should get it done, regardless of the availability of an occupation.

Assessment is valid for 3 yrs, even if the occupation closes, you can always apply when it reopens.


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello friends I have applied in 149212 occupation code. 
I have got invite for VISA 489 but dont know the next steps. I have few questions :

- What are next steps ?
- What documents are required and where those need to be sent ?
- we have to apply via skillset account OR immi account ?
- How long does it take for them to revert after application ?
- Does medical and Police verification need to be sent now ?


BTW, whats your plan ? All of you planning to move when you get grant or you planning to apply sitting here ? 

What if anyone get a job in some other state i.e. if my existing company give me job in Sydney ? Does SA allow this ?

Does Adelaide have CSM jobs ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> Hello friends I have applied in 149212 occupation code.
> I have got invite for VISA 489 but dont know the next steps. I have few questions :
> 
> - What are next steps ?
> ...


Hello Ravi - can you please share your timeline.


----------



## skcontact (Jul 25, 2016)

nehaa777 said:


> ok you can keep us posted on this thread


Hi Neha, 

From your post, understood that you have did the USA police clearance sometime in March 2016. could you please help me with the process to do that. I have to do for mine and couldn't find the right process. Thank you so much.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Alvin - you can get medical done only after getting the invitation and filing visa, as after filing visa there is HAP ID which is generated and accordingly you take an appontment with the authorised hospital and get the same done. So its better to wait. You can get your PCC done if you want as most of the times the validity of PCC is 6 months. Medical doesnt take that long if all goes well. Would recommend to wait for the invitation to come .....All the best...


Hi Alvin,

Deepali is correct. Now that we have initiated the process, we can only get the health test done after we receive the invite.

(You will learn that nothing about the visa process is as straight forward as getting an xray done... if you do a google on HAP you will find a pdf form which will tell you that the medical check is more that an xray/ blood test)

For complete info on the location, please go to border.guv.au, select list of panel docs in India, select location and voila you get Max for delhi.... (I havent checked for other locations)

Also I think it makes sense to initiate the PCC clearance once the invite has come as it does not take much time ... Maybe a day or two...

Regards


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Yea ICT shows 'high availability', and ICT occupations are available in multitude states.
> In a post someone said his/her immigration agent forceing him to apply under business analyst but he believes that his duties are more relevant to CSM.
> So I was thinking like... is there much similarity between duties of these two occupations? If yes, then business analyst is a much much better option as it's highly available in almost every state.


Hi Rajesh,

That's a very good observation. There is a chance that in India a person maybe doing both the role of a business analyst and customer service.

However, let me point out that the job descriptions are varied in Anszco and if you search jobs for customer service/ analyst in Australia, you will see that they require different qualifications requirements .

I am guessing your friend is an MBA and if can prove either jobs, it makes sense to go with the Analyst profile during his application.

Regards


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

ravs77 said:


> Hello friends I have applied in 149212 occupation code.
> I have got invite for VISA 489 but dont know the next steps. I have few questions :
> 
> - What are next steps ?
> ...


Hi Ravi

While it is not very clear, I am assuming that you have received an invite from SA under 489 post a positive skill assessment, and will try and answer to the best of my knowledge.

All the answers will change if you have just received a positive skill assessment

- What are next steps ?
Arrange health check up (after HAP ID), PCC and await case officer (CO) assignment

- What documents are required and where those need to be sent ?
These documents can be uploaded online. For medicals I believe that the health facility checking your vitals will upload but am not sure

- we have to apply via skillset account OR immi account ?
Unaware about this.... Other experts to help

- How long does it take for them to revert after application ?
After a positive invite, a case officer is assigned and based on your case it usually takes anything between 3 to 6 months to get a grant. If you write to a CO, he/ she will usually take a month or more to revert.


- Does medical and Police verification need to be sent now ?
Yes, else when the CO is assigned, he will ask you to upload these documents ( waste time)

- BTW, whats your plan ? You planning to move when you get grant or you planning to apply sitting here ? 
I am waiting for the invite and health reports and taking it as it comes. I will move only next year not before that and will apply for jobs 2-4 weeks before moving.


What if anyone get a job in some other state i.e. if my existing company give me job in Sydney ? Does SA allow this ?
You can work elsewhere but need to show 1 yr of work ex in SA with 2 yrs of stay during your 4 yr visa grant. SA can waive this but am unsure of this as read the same on this forum.


Also please share your time lines in your signature as it will help all of us.

Regards


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> I would say that you should get it done, regardless of the availability of an occupation.
> 
> Assessment is valid for 3 yrs, even if the occupation closes, you can always apply when it reopens.


Dear Emtiaz

Totally agree with Saif. Just get your expectations in order... That you will move only by the end of 2017 as a best case scenario.

Regards


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

.?????


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Got Invitation to Apply today..


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Got Invitation to Apply today..


o wow, so you got the invite to file visa....congratulations....if i remember correctly your job code is 149212....


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> o wow, so you got the invite to file visa....congratulations....if i remember correctly your job code is 149212....


That's correct. 
Now things are getting tougher! 'phewwww'


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> That's correct.
> Now things are getting tougher! 'phewwww'


Thats cool, all the very best and lets keep updating, also this means that SA has started the invite process for 489 SS....and i guess you are the first one...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> That's correct.
> Now things are getting tougher! 'phewwww'


Also how many points did you have??


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Got Invitation to Apply today..


Hey congratulations mate...


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Also how many points did you have??


Yes - will keep posting the status.

75 points in total.


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> That's a very good observation. There is a chance that in India a person maybe doing both the role of a business analyst and customer service.
> 
> ...


Hey Aragon, how u doing mate ?
Actually I was not discussing about my friend.. That was just a random post I came across. But yea, I am an MBA too and you made me think about this occupation. But I think I can't change the occupation code now. But let's c, I think should discuss it with my agent.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Got request for additional document request from SA State for the further assessment, they wanted us to share the PTE results once again, done that....fingers crossed....


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Got request for additional document request from SA State for the further assessment, they wanted us to share the PTE results once again, done that....fingers crossed....


Good Luck!!


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a question.

How do I get the Police Clearance Certificate from UK as I lived there for 2 years 2011-2013.

Do I have to submit the UK Police Clearance Certificate as well or the certificate from my country will do?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> How do I get the Police Clearance Certificate from UK as I lived there for 2 years 2011-2013.
> 
> Do I have to submit the UK Police Clearance Certificate as well or the certificate from my country will do?


Hey Saif - you will need a help from the some external agency like Fragomen or i dont know probably you can do the same online....also you will need to submit PCC for the all the countries where you have stayed so you definitely need PCC for UK..


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Saif - you will need a help from the some external agency like Fragomen or i dont know probably you can do the same online....also you will need to submit PCC for the all the countries where you have stayed so you definitely need PCC for UK..


So basically I have to have UK PCC and PK PCC.

Do I have to have it for my partner as well?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> So basically I have to have UK PCC and PK PCC.
> 
> Do I have to have it for my partner as well?


Yes you will need both and for Pakistan yes you need her PCC but for UK if she was there with you then definitely she needs. I would also recommend checking the requirement online to be 100% sure.


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> So basically I have to have UK PCC and PK PCC.
> 
> Do I have to have it for my partner as well?


Yes dear saif, 
You would have to get it done for UK as well as PK. 
And yea for ur spouse too.
If u apply for uk PCC now, it will take a month approximately, as they will send u the certificate by post. 
I applied it before leaving UK and that time it took 11 days and a friend of mine applied it from India and he received it in post after a later.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Yes dear saif,
> You would have to get it done for UK as well as PK.
> And yea for ur spouse too.
> If u apply for uk PCC now, it will take a month approximately, as they will send u the certificate by post.
> I applied it before leaving UK and that time it took 11 days and a friend of mine applied it from India and he received it in post after a later.


It says on their website that they will send it in 10-11 working days via post, and if we pay extra we can get it sent via speedex

I am applying for the PCC for both me and my partner now and booking an appointment for medical as well.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> That's correct.
> Now things are getting tougher! 'phewwww'


Congratulations Saif.... Guess your bird was right after all....

Best of luck for the future steps


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey Aragon, how u doing mate ?
> Actually I was not discussing about my friend.. That was just a random post I came across. But yea, I am an MBA too and you made me think about this occupation. But I think I can't change the occupation code now. But let's c, I think should discuss it with my agent.


Hi Rajesh

I am fine thanks

You are right. Don't change occupation code right now because you have already waited for so long. Besides in all probability it will be a positive skills assessment so if you ask them to reassess it will just add to your timeline.

Hopefully all of us should be hearing some news soon...

Cheers


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> It says on their website that they will send it in 10-11 working days via post, and if we pay extra we can get it sent via speedex
> 
> I am applying for the PCC for both me and my partner now and booking an appointment for medical as well.


Yea u r right saif.. If u pay extra, u might get it much sooner. But it should be 10-11 days with speedpost, normal post takes a month. 
That 10-11 days with normal post are when u apply within uk. 
I worked with postal services there in uk so I am very sure that for Pakistan the fastest post option available was registered post with the time frame of 4 to 5 days. And the most expensive was 2-3 days guaranteed and that Costs around £50+
Rest.. I made it 1.5 year back, so things might have changed now. 
Wish u luck for a speedy process.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Yea u r right saif.. If u pay extra, u might get it much sooner. But it should be 10-11 days with speedpost, normal post takes a month.
> That 10-11 days with normal post are when u apply within uk.
> I worked with postal services there in uk so I am very sure that for Pakistan the fastest post option available was registered post with the time frame of 4 to 5 days. And the most expensive was 2-3 days guaranteed and that Costs around £50+
> Rest.. I made it 1.5 year back, so things might have changed now.
> Wish u luck for a speedy process.


Rajesh, I think over all 7.5 or 7 in each is acceptable for CSM


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Rajesh, I think over all 7.5 or 7 in each is acceptable for CSM


Yea saif.. M aware about that.. Just waiting for assessment result.. Once I m done with a positive assessment, then within couple of days i'l go for PTE. After submitting VETASSESS application I started preparing for it and now will sit in after assessment.


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Ravi
> 
> While it is not very clear, I am assuming that you have received an invite from SA under 489 post a positive skill assessment, and will try and answer to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I was not clear. Yes I have received an invite from SA under 489 post a positive skill assessment. I applied for 489 Visa on 4th July, got invite on 20th July.

I am worried about next steps as I dont know them. You said I need to get my medicals and PCC done but few people suggest to do them as late as possible.

Shall I now first login to Skill Select and apply for VISA and upload all documents and pay fees ? 

And after say 4-5 months I can get medicals done so that my IED is but delayed...

Not sure hence asking you...and other experts...

regards
Ravinder


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Got request for additional document request from SA State for the further assessment, they wanted us to share the PTE results once again, done that....fingers crossed....


Any update?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Any update?


nopes....waiting:juggle:


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Ravinder

The way I understand the process is that after you have received your nomination, a Case Officer is assigned to your file. The CO while doing the verification, asks you additionally for medicals and PCC.

If you upload docs without these, the CO will ask you to do the same after going through your file so I do not know know why people are asking you to wait. 

My consultant is handling the Skill select/ correspondence and hence I am not able to respond on login etc. details on Skill select.

But I think the visa fees etc. should be paid after the CO has cleared your file. (Experts are free to correct)



Cheers


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All

So Ravinder gets an invite, Saif gets an invite, Deepali gets a query and me nothing...

And i had 80 points (min) rising to 85 !!!... Sucks

Cheers


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Ravinder
> 
> The way I understand the process is that after you have received your nomination, a Case Officer is assigned to your file. The CO while doing the verification, asks you additionally for medicals and PCC.
> 
> ...


I think that you have to pay visa fee when filing for visa and after that only you have to upload medical and PCC...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So Ravinder gets an invite, Saif gets an invite, Deepali gets a query and me nothing...
> 
> ...



All the best.....you and me we will get the invitation together and soonnnn


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> All the best.....you and me we will get the invitation together and soonnnn


Very soon hopefully


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Very soon hopefully


Applied for UK-PCC and birth Certificate for Partner.

Shall receive them by next week


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Saif81 said:


> Applied for UK-PCC and birth Certificate for Partner.
> 
> Shall receive them by next week


Hi Saif - when do you plan to file Visa? Thanks.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Very soon hopefully


Hopefully by the mid of Aug, as I am current gathering all the docs like PCC, Birth Certificates, Medical, Form 80, etc.

I am thinking to submit all the docs in once go that that they don't have to ask.

A quick question I have. How important it is to show the work experience (Paid/Unpaid) 
of my partner. She's a Graduate from USA, and also giving IELTS, just want to know that is it necessary to show her work experience? And will both of us be granted a visa together if we do.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Hopefully by the mid of Aug, as I am current gathering all the docs like PCC, Birth Certificates, Medical, Form 80, etc.
> 
> I am thinking to submit all the docs in once go that that they don't have to ask.
> 
> ...


Dear Saif

My view is that it isn't important at all. 

She will be eligible to work on the basis of the visa and her job applications will not depend on how SA viewed her documents at the time of grant.

However take a second opinion...

Regards


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dear All

I have question on PCC.

If you are in Gurgaon due to your job but your permanent address as updated in your passport is say in Bangalore, while booking PCC do you also have to get additional clearance from the local police station in Gurgaon?


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have question on PCC.
> 
> If you are in Gurgaon due to your job but your permanent address as updated in your passport is say in Bangalore, while booking PCC do you also have to get additional clearance from the local police station in Gurgaon?


I think you should have it made from both places just to be on safe side.
PCC from the place where you are living temporarily and from the permanent address.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have question on PCC.
> 
> If you are in Gurgaon due to your job but your permanent address as updated in your passport is say in Bangalore, while booking PCC do you also have to get additional clearance from the local police station in Gurgaon?


As far as i know the PCC is issued as per your passport address so you will definitely need to get the same issued from Bangalore. But I would recommend cross check the same from your consultant or write an email to the australian visa authorities. Thanks


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All

Just wanted to inform you that I received a call from my consultant the invite the South Australia has come.

Over the moon ....

Onto the next steps (This is like a cricket test match)

Cheers


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to inform you that I received a call from my consultant the invite the South Australia has come.
> 
> ...


Wow....congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to inform you that I received a call from my consultant the invite the South Australia has come.
> 
> ...


Wow such a happy news... 
U guys are moving forward and me here feeling soo positive. 
Great going guys :eyebrows:


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey Guys - received invitation for SA yesterday....yipeeeeee

Now onto next steps...

Thanks


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - received invitation for SA yesterday....yipeeeeee
> 
> Now onto next steps...
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Deepali


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Congratulations Deepali


Thanks Rajesh


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - received invitation for SA yesterday....yipeeeeee
> 
> Now onto next steps...
> 
> Thanks


congrats


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey friends, 
Hope u all doing fine.
Yesterday I sent an email to VETASSESS team and asked if there is any way to check the application status on my own when my agent is not available to answer my enquiries.
Today I received an email from the team for some information to track the application. 
I provided them the same. So, now I am little worried that it won't ffect my application in a negative way as I m in 12th week.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey friends,
> Hope u all doing fine.
> Yesterday I sent an email to VETASSESS team and asked if there is any way to check the application status on my own when my agent is not available to answer my enquiries.
> Today I received an email from the team for some information to track the application.
> I provided them the same. So, now I am little worried that it won't ffect my application in a negative way as I m in 12th week.



It will not make any difference. I believe you shall be receiving your result soon.
And tell your agent to be available when requested, that's what you have paid him for right?


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> It will not make any difference. I believe you shall be receiving your result soon.
> And tell your agent to be available when requested, that's what you have paid him for right?


Yes bro, hopefully this week or in next couple of weeks.. :fingerscrossed:
Actually my agent is out of country.. It's been 2 months.. Dropped many emails but no reply, so I decided to contact VETASSESS people directly, because it's damn hard to wait for it everyday, especially when u know that u are almost there.


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Yes bro, hopefully this week or in next couple of weeks.. :fingerscrossed:
> Actually my agent is out of country.. It's been 2 months.. Dropped many emails but no reply, so I decided to contact VETASSESS people directly, because it's damn hard to wait for it everyday, especially when u know that u are almost there.


Understand where you coming from, just relax!!


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Yes bro, hopefully this week or in next couple of weeks.. :fingerscrossed:
> Actually my agent is out of country.. It's been 2 months.. Dropped many emails but no reply, so I decided to contact VETASSESS people directly, because it's damn hard to wait for it everyday, especially when u know that u are almost there.


Hi Rajesh

Not to worry. Unless they have some clarifications, it may actually expedite the process. My Vetassess if I remember correctly came after 14 weeks or so.

Regards


----------



## alvin_abi (May 8, 2016)

Hello All,

I have also received the invite on 26th, sorry could not intimate earlier. 

Lets see how things go from hereon...

I think we should create a whatsapp group with all the people who have received the invite and share best practices on processing formalities


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

alvin_abi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have also received the invite on 26th, sorry could not intimate earlier.
> 
> ...


Good idea.
Create a group and lets get together.


----------



## alvin_abi (May 8, 2016)

Saif81 said:


> Applied for UK-PCC and birth Certificate for Partner.
> 
> Shall receive them by next week


Hello Saif, 

If I am understanding your situation right, you are currently staying in Pakistan , your partner is in USA and you are applying as the main applicant. 

As per what I have heard, DIAC/DIBP accepts partner as a joint applicant only if you can prove your relationship to be 1. Mutually Exclusive 2. Ongoing and continuing for 12 months 3. Living together for 8-10 months 4. sharing of financial commitments

Most important of the lot I presume is ''living together''. Can you share how will you be establishing this when you both are in 2 different countries ? or is it not an important criteria ? in which case I may have got my facts wrong.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

alvin_abi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have also received the invite on 26th, sorry could not intimate earlier.
> 
> ...


Hi - there is already whatsup group in which we have people of the same skill. I have been part of that group since last year. Most of the people in that group have received visa and some of them have even moved to Australia. Its a very supportive and helpful group. In case you are interested please inbox your phone no and i will add you.

Thanks


----------



## Saif81 (Jul 12, 2016)

alvin_abi said:


> Hello Saif,
> 
> If I am understanding your situation right, you are currently staying in Pakistan , your partner is in USA and you are applying as the main applicant.
> 
> ...


My partner is with me not in USA.

Received UK-PCC yesterday


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Chaps

Hmmm .... everyone seems busy.... or the extended holiday bugs have caught everyone....

Just to share... The PCC is a nightmare.... and so is paying the visa fee....


Lets start with PCC... So as I stay in a rented accommodation and do not have gas/ electricity etc. bills in my name... I have an unregistered lease (saves money but not good for PCC) which is not acceptable... hence turned to banks and post paid connection bills and lo behold the address was incorrectly updated for the bank as well as post paid connection.... Finally have managed a photo id statement which the bank gave reluctantly and now have booked an appointment for PCC...

The fees is interesting... Payments have to be made by debit/credit cards at one go and since my limit was 2L on the credit card, I increased the limit on my debit card to 5 lakh rupees (had to pay around 3.3 lakhs)... Tried to pay but could not succeed as was informed later that the debit card even with the limit will not be eligible for the payment


Hence, went to the bank, did an FD, took an insta credit card and hopefully it works... Planning to pay the visa fee before the 22nd of August...


How are the rest of you going?

Cheers


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hello Chaps
> 
> Hmmm .... everyone seems busy.... or the extended holiday bugs have caught everyone....
> 
> ...


Interesting to know your challenges to get PCC, hopefully you will get it soon.

For making payment, I have icici travel card , hope that will work ?
I am planning to submit PCC and medicals when case owner ask for it , is that ok ?
For documents are you submitted scanned color copies or attested photocopies?
-And do we need to show some financial evidence too i.e. bank statements etc ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hello Chaps
> 
> Hmmm .... everyone seems busy.... or the extended holiday bugs have caught everyone....
> 
> ...


Hi - completely agree with you on on PCC....it definitely is not easy, we had to apply again due to some unusual address erro, anyways waiting for police to contact us. Hopefully should be able to close the same this week.

Regarding visa fee was not a problem for us as we were well preapared and had limit on our card. We have paid visa fee, now after getting PCC will go for medical...

All the best ....


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey Hi Ravi

I am filing the docs through a consultant so had given financial statements and other docs through email as scanned attachments so am unsure if the same is needed again/ resent...

On ICICI Travel card, please call the customer care and ask them that if the card can be used for international payments over 3 lakhs on a "portal"... clarify that its not a "payment gateway or POS" as I am stuck because even though I had increased the debit card limit to Rs 5 lakhs I could not do the transaction....

Cheers


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Deepali,

Please note that greasing always helps in Gurgaon.... else these unusual errors will keep cropping up ....

Thanks for the support 

Cheers


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Question : Do we need to Submit form 80 and form 1221 as well ? For primary applicant and all other family members ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> Question : Do we need to Submit form 80 and form 1221 as well ? For primary applicant and all other family members ?


If the dependants are older than 14 then you need to for them.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All

What's the progress?

Rajesh.. get the invite? Ravi whats your status? ... Saif how are you placed?

Wanted to inform that the CO asked for additional info (basically PCC and form 80) which I will be filing by tomorrow hopefully....

Regards


----------



## APAUL (Sep 10, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All
> 
> What's the progress?
> 
> ...


Hi,
since you have already applied quickly wanted to check can i submit an declaration for one of my employer instead of statement of service. And also i have done BSC however my experience has so far been in operations and customer services with total exp of 13 years in Banking, how many years will VETASSESS deduct for not having relevant qualification?


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi All
> 
> What's the progress?
> 
> ...


Hey Aragon 
How r u ? 
Funny but m still waiting for the VETASSESS outcome 
And Aragon ask Deepali to add you in our whatsapp group. 
We all are connected up der. 
Wish u luck


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey Aragon
> How r u ?
> Funny but m still waiting for the VETASSESS outcome
> And Aragon ask Deepali to add you in our whatsapp group.
> ...


Hi Rajesh - Aragon is already part of group...
Thanks


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dear APaul,

The first part of your question is difficult to answer (declaration or statement of service). The thing is that it depends on the content of the statement of service and if the assessing body interprets both of them as one and the same. (Maybe your consultant/ you can clarify in advance that the "declaration" is to be interpreted as "statement of service").

For the second part... Well first only your last 10 yrs are evaluated.... So say if you have worked for 15 years, only the last 10 years will be evaluated. Then out of the 10 years the Vetassess body will evaluate how many years are relevant depending on your description of responsibilities, transfers, promotions, job shifts etc. (no real fixed rule).... For me out of the last 10 years, 7.8 years were considered ....Lastly your BSC degree is as good as any other bachelor degree so it won't have a bearing....

Regards


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Haha ... Yeah Rajesh am connected... Only Deepali knows my real name....


----------



## prabsingh (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Team,

I am a new joining and I like this this page as its resourceful and would like to be a part of your Group but I am not able to send any message to any once. Please help.:noidea:


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Haha ... Yeah Rajesh am connected... Only Deepali knows my real name....


Lol... She knows everyone's secret identity.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Prab....

You can try send a private message or post it on the forum as there are hardly any private messages...

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

aragon140 said:


> Hello Prab....
> 
> You can try send a private message or post it on the forum as there are hardly any private messages...
> 
> Cheers


Access to the Private Message system is given shortly after a poster has made 5 good posts (that is, not just posting to increase your post count, such posts would be deleted by moderators). This helps us stop spammers, etc from contacting you after just making one or two posts. 

In the meantime, posting of personal information such as phone numbers or email addresses on the forum is not permitted, see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.


----------



## prabsingh (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Kaju, Thank you for the update... I have also applied in the same category and I received my EOI on 17th Aug and now waiting to submit my Visa, so wanted to get all the updates that I can … At the same time I’m taking help from a consultant and not submitting the paper work on my own.


----------



## prabsingh (Sep 12, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hello Prab....
> 
> You can try send a private message or post it on the forum as there are hardly any private messages...
> 
> Cheers


hi Deepali, Aragon140 and Kaju,

I see that you 3 are most active in this group and please find below my status and feel free to revert ... 1 of my concerns is that we all are applying for 489 and not 190 ... which is actually TR .. My reason to worry is the conversion rate of 489 to 190... Feel free to revert ....

Code : 149212
Applied for Skill assessment : Dec 17, 2015
Positive Skill Assessment : April 6, 2016
PTE – Positive : Jan 18, 2016
EOI & SA Nomination Filed : July 4, 2016
SA Invite (489SS): Aug 16, 2016
Visa Application filed : Pending


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

prabsingh said:


> hi Deepali, Aragon140 and Kaju,
> 
> I see that you 3 are most active in this group and please find below my status and feel free to revert ... 1 of my concerns is that we all are applying for 489 and not 190 ... which is actually TR .. My reason to worry is the conversion rate of 489 to 190... Feel free to revert ....
> 
> ...


Hi Prab - Unfortunately as we all know that 190 was not available this year and instead of that 489 was floated. I personally see that not much of a worry because once you complete either 2 years stay or 1 year of full time job in the respective region you can apply for PR under 887 subclass. Couple of drawbacks of 489 are that you do not get the benefits like medical etc. But then school is covered as in you do not need to pay International fees atleast not in Adelaide.

Hopefully you find this useful and please keep updating your progress. Thanks


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dear Prabs

The 489 is not a deal breaker at all. Like Deepali has put it, schooling (for kids) is free and medical insurance needs to be taken and the route to PR is through 887 after 2 years ....

A few other thoughts you might find useful...

Medical Insurance is expensive ... For a family 30+ (couple + kid) ... will cost AUD 300 + pm... However even if you were on a 189 or 190 visa you would end up paying nearly the same amount as Medicare....

On a 489 we cannot sponsor a family member to Aussie for 2 years.... (Well I guess sponsoring family members will arise after we get a visa and are reasonably settled in Aussie)...

We will get limited assistance from Centerlink (helps in getting jobs) .... I have not come across a "wow" or "great" experience through centerlink...


Property buying maybe difficult... (Yeah right !!! ... If we had over 2 crores in the bank it could be a problem if we wanted to buy a property immediately) 


So unless Adelaide job concerns are a major issue then I wouldn't worry about the 489

cheers


----------



## prabsingh (Sep 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Prab - Unfortunately as we all know that 190 was not available this year and instead of that 489 was floated. I personally see that not much of a worry because once you complete either 2 years stay or 1 year of full time job in the respective region you can apply for PR under 887 subclass. Couple of drawbacks of 489 are that you do not get the benefits like medical etc. But then school is covered as in you do not need to pay International fees atleast not in Adelaide.
> 
> Hopefully you find this useful and please keep updating your progress. Thanks


Hi Deepali, 

I understand that ... even i have few friends thr and they say that its not something i should be worried about... at the same time reason for worry should be getting Visa ... thnx for the post .... Appreciate it


----------



## prabsingh (Sep 12, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Dear Prabs
> 
> The 489 is not a deal breaker at all. Like Deepali has put it, schooling (for kids) is free and medical insurance needs to be taken and the route to PR is through 887 after 2 years ....
> 
> ...


Hi aragon,

Well that was in detail indeed ... I see that you have done a lot of research... Well the best part is buying property ... If we had 2 crores than why would be even working so hard to crack a Visa thr ... 

I m not sure if 190 visa applicant have to pay anything for Medicare ... 

Centerlink is something new for me (job portal )... Few of my friends are working with Apple, HP and telstra ... 

Thank you for the inside ... Appreciate it


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

*CO contacted me today*

CO contacted me today asking for PCC, Health and Form 80.


----------



## prabsingh (Sep 12, 2016)

ravs77 said:


> CO contacted me today asking for PCC, Health and Form 80.


Way to go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

*hi*

Hi Aron 

Can you please share your details as to your points scored and the time it took for you to get the invitation post lodging of EOI.

I would appreciate if you can discuss this in person with me, my contact number is +<*SNIP*>or you can share your contact details with me & i will be happy to call you and also share the best time to reach you.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Regards,
Saumit


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> CO contacted me today asking for PCC, Health and Form 80.


Hi Ravs - when did you file your visa, can you please update ypur timeline in signature as that would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Hi*

Hi 

Can you tell us how many points did you score over all?

Regards'Saumit


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Hi Aron*



aragon140 said:


> Hello Prab....
> 
> You can try send a private message or post it on the forum as there are hardly any private messages...
> 
> Cheers


Hi Aron 

Can you pls. tell us how many points did you score over all?

Regards
Saumit.


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

*hi*



DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Ravs - when did you file your visa, can you please update ypur timeline in signature as that would be very helpful. Thanks


Hi All

Pls. share how many points did you score over all & when should we expect the next round of invites? if some one has any idea pls. share....

Regards
Saumit


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Congrats Rav


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Saumit,

I have filed my application claiming 85 points (note the Case Officer will decide whether its valid or not), however the minimum points I will get irrespective is 80 points.

5 points is due to my work ex changing from 7.8 yrs to over 8 yrs....

Regards


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Congrats Rav



Hi Rav
Congrats!

Pls. share how many points did you score over all & when should we expect the next round of invites? if some one has any idea pls. share....

Regards
Saumit


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Saumit,
> 
> I have filed my application claiming 85 points (note the Case Officer will decide whether its valid or not), however the minimum points I will get irrespective is 80 points.
> 
> ...


I have only 75 points and not sure if I will get an invite  ....
I flied my EOI on the 13th Sep '16 so waiting for the next lot of invites.....
Do you have any idea as to when will the next draw be & what was the cut off of the previous draw?

Regards
Saumit


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

saumit11 said:


> I have only 75 points and not sure if I will get an invite  ....
> I flied my EOI on the 13th Sep '16 so waiting for the next lot of invites.....
> Do you have any idea as to when will the next draw be & what was the cut off of the previous draw?
> 
> ...


Dear Saumit

I am aware of a few people with scores of 70 and 75 who have received an invite so am pretty certain you will get the same. If you check the SA website, you will notice that the 149212 category is still open.

After filing date expect a wait time of 3 to 8 weeks for an invite. 

Best of luck and happy waiting....


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Dear Saumit
> 
> I am aware of a few people with scores of 70 and 75 who have received an invite so am pretty certain you will get the same. If you check the SA website, you will notice that the 149212 category is still open.
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting me know!....I shall keep going...
Do you have any idea as to what is the date of next lot of invites?

Regards
Saumit


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dear Saumit

Unsure on next set of invites... People guess... I have heard it's usually in two batches during the month but nothing substantial....

Patience will be the key !!!

Regards


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Few question, CO contacted me asking for medical, PCC and form 80. I am expecting some changes in my family i.e. my wife is expecting and I replied CO suggesting what to do.

I havent submitted anything as yet. Waiting for CO reply but there is no response.

Please suggest me what to do, I dont want 28 days timeline to expire..


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Ravs

First of all Congratulations...

I am sorry I have no information on this and will ask my agent for some info...I have read on a similar case wherein a person was granted a visa and had a kid later on this forum but have not located the thread presently...

I do not know if there is a way to contact the CO on phone, but I would definitely advise you to have a word and based on that pay the fee ...

Regards


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Deepali 
Can you pls. share how many points did you score over all against the required 60 so that we have some idea about the cut off in the last list.

I had filed in my EOI for SA on the 13th sep with an over all score of 75 but still waiting for a invite letter to apply.
I know Aron had 85 points & thus would have the one of the first few to get an invite and he advised me to wait as well but this now as we approach the year end & with so many seats available I seem to be loosing hope as next year I will turn 40 and loose 10 points.....

 

Regards
Saumit


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Ravs
> 
> First of all Congratulations...
> 
> ...


How to get PCC ? Do we need to fill form online and wait for appointment or just walk into PSK ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

saumit11 said:


> Hi Deepali
> Can you pls. share how many points did you score over all against the required 60 so that we have some idea about the cut off in the last list.
> 
> I had filed in my EOI for SA on the 13th sep with an over all score of 75 but still waiting for a invite letter to apply.
> ...


Hi Saumit - i too have overall 75 points including 10 of SA. To be very honest it really doesnt matter as per the trend i am seeing, it seems that the same is first come first basis and the availibility. So dont worry.

Moreover for us it took almost 1 month to get the invitation so relax. Please see my timeline in my signature also it would be helpful if you update your timeline in signature.

All the best!!


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> How to get PCC ? Do we need to fill form online and wait for appointment or just walk into PSK ?


You need to book an appointment online on PSK site, accordingly you can go to PSK.


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> You need to book an appointment online on PSK site, accordingly you can go to PSK.


Does it get issued on the spot or one have to wait for police verification to happen. My address is up to date on passport but my wife passport carry old address...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> Does it get issued on the spot or one have to wait for police verification to happen. My address is up to date on passport but my wife passport carry old address...


Depends on the officer there, it can go both ways so be prepared. All the best!!


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Deepali for a prompt response !
This certainly gives me some hope to look forward for the next batch of invites which is sent out....

Would you have any clue when is the next set of invites being rolled out?

I have updated my details just like yours !

Cheers 
Saumit


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

saumit11 said:


> Thanks Deepali for a prompt response !
> This certainly gives me some hope to look forward for the next batch of invites which is sent out....
> 
> Would you have any clue when is the next set of invites being rolled out?
> ...


No clue...


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Ravs

Also it depends on whether the PCC is being conducted at the address which is on your passport or not.

For example in NCR, one of my friends was living in the same address as the address on his passport and he set up the appointment and within 4 hrs of his appointment date he received his passport from the office on the same day. 

In my case since my address was not the same (living on rent), we had to take an appointment at the passport office, on the day it took 3 hrs , then we were asked to wait for upto 3 weeks for police verification (police verification happened in 6 days), then took an appointment again at the passport office and after that it took another 3 hours to complete the formalities to get the clearance.

Cheers


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

guys any luck... anyone got GRant ?
Also any experience, how long does CO take to respond ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> guys any luck... anyone got GRant ?
> Also any experience, how long does CO take to respond ?


Hi Ravs- two people have received visa grant in a months time. REgarding CO contact no clue, i have not been contacted as of now.

Please update your timeline in your signature.

Thanks


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi all 

Is any one here using an agent to apply for the entire process are are you all applying your self...
Can we ask our respective agents about the time line?Iam sure they would be able to tell us basis last years...

Regards
Saumit


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

saumit11 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is any one here using an agent to apply for the entire process are are you all applying your self...
> Can we ask our respective agents about the time line?Iam sure they would be able to tell us basis last years...
> ...


Timeline is case to case basis for the entire process. Its very hard to predict and consultant is not able to help.

I am using consultant but he cant comment. Thanks!


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok thanks !

But is there a stage if you cross then it is certain for you to get grant (may be in some time).
My agent told me if you if get an invite to apply then the state will grant the visa eventually...is that true?

Regards


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

saumit11 said:


> Ok thanks !
> 
> But is there a stage if you cross then it is certain for you to get grant (may be in some time).
> My agent told me if you if get an invite to apply then the state will grant the visa eventually...is that true?
> ...


Thats true, eventually one must get grant after getting invitation to apply fron state ....all the best!!!


----------



## geetsingh (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello,

My first & main query.

Why with 75 points, we are applying under 489 & not under 190, when this code of 149212 is very much under 190 for SA too.

Also, any guidance if anyone can guide me on my skill set.

Though I fall under this skill set, but I have worked at various roles in different organizations, pertaining to customer service.

Need some view point on it. Kindly pm me.

My queries are a mix & match of many things, & also pertaining to my case too(personal), which I can NOT directly share publicly, as of now.

Looking out for some one who can really come out & guide me out.

I'm very much sure, I can reciprocate in equal amount of guidance with respect to Aus PR process, just that I'm currently handicapped in this thing which is due to some reasons & need some help in opening few gates of thought process.

Thanks.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

geetsingh said:


> Hello,
> 
> My first & main query.
> 
> ...


Hi Geet - i can very well answer your first query which is that the code has only opened in 489 this year. Request you to please check south australa immgration site and anzsco which would clearly help you.

I think if you have experience in customer service you should go ahead start the process for vetasses which would help you get the relevant years experience.

All the best!!!


----------



## geetsingh (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello Deepali,

As I mentioned, I have expertise, but in different roles & different capacities.

I read the rnr of this code but somehow confused.

Also, I saw some website, it did mentioned that this code is open for 190 too under SA, under 2016-2017 financial year, may be wrong then.

Also, how many years of work exp is deducted by vetassess?

I did my graduation in BCA, & then working in this field, any contradiction? or will I qualify for 15 points under education points.

Any particular IELTS/PTE requirement or any minimum bands?

regards.


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Geet 

Pls. update your timelines as done by most as it helps in tracking progress....

Regards
Saumit


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Deepali 
I just went through the earlier chats on the forum to realize about the whatsapp group that we have on the said topic.
I have sent you my number on PM , request you to add me to the group pls...

Regards
Saumit


----------



## APAUL (Sep 10, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Dear APaul,
> 
> The first part of your question is difficult to answer (declaration or statement of service). The thing is that it depends on the content of the statement of service and if the assessing body interprets both of them as one and the same. (Maybe your consultant/ you can clarify in advance that the "declaration" is to be interpreted as "statement of service").
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Am rephrasing my query which 

"Am a banker with 14 years of experience. I have managed contact centre in my initial 6 years and last 8 years I have been into centralized profile and have worked mainly in operations, risk & control, regulatory and process strategy & formulation. However 80% of my profile matches with the job description provided for 149212. except that i do not work in a contact or call centre however i am responsible for process strategy, risk & monitoring, process review etc for the operations and contact centre. 

Can you please guide if i should apply under this code. Also while submitting for assessment it also asks for organisational chart on a company letterhead. I do not want to disclose my this process to my company whats the other alternative . it will be a great help thanks.

Also can you please confirm if theres any whatsapp group for this category. I can send you my number.

eagerly waiting for your reply.

Also whom should I write for adding myself to the whatsapp group

Thanks
A PAUL


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Paul

Hope this helps...

If you have managed a call center then you can apply under 149211 and 149212. Note 149212 is open only for 489 and I am pretty certain that 149211 was open for 190 (ie 190 is better than 489). However please check current status on the SA website as to if the categories are still open. 

The second part of your query is easy to answer... Even if you have not worked in a contact center and work in a bank, you can apply under this code... Incidentally I have also worked in a bank and applied under the category 149212.... Vetassess decides relevancy ...

As for the org chart... Well many companies do not have an org chart or some org charts are not present on a "letter head" of the company with your name.... My consultants advised some people to design the same or get a chart verified by someone known in the company .... It's one of the documents submitted among other more important docs such as duty/ experience letters/ proof of employment.... Hence its not something to worry about too much...

Please send a private message to Deepali or me with your number for the whats app addition as we will add you ... Note the group is for people you have applied under 149212 ... 

Regards


----------



## APAUL (Sep 10, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thanks for a quick response. I have few more questions but i might as well ask on whatsapp only. Since am a new member here it's not allowing me to send a private message can you please inbox me your number so I can connect

Regards
A PAUL


----------



## APAUL (Sep 10, 2016)

*149211*



APAUL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for a quick response. I have few more questions but i might as well ask on whatsapp only. Since am a new member here it's not allowing me to send a private message can you please inbox me your number so I can connect
> 
> ...


Hi,

Have sent you my number on PM. please add me to the whatsapp group. Big thanks. Also I have managed contact centre but that was like 8 years back ..will that count? and Can I still apply under 149211. Please confirm

Thanks


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Question: 4 yrs VISA 489 clause starts from day of VISA Grant or Actual Entry Date into the country ?


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Need Help*



saumit11 said:


> Hi Geet
> 
> Pls. update your timelines as done by most as it helps in tracking progress....
> 
> ...


Hi guys,


Im actually new to this forum and need some help. I have filed my vetassess for 149212 on 15th August and they raised a request to supply organisation chart for my current company. However, the access of my vetassess panel is with my consultant and he said that the file is in processing. How long does it normally takes for the completion ? I'm probably in the 11th week now and haven't received any call from them for verification nor my office or director has received anything. I'm worried as my current company is not a very big firm (about 50-60) people and I'm not sure whether it'll be considered amongst Australian standards or not. Plus I'm not sure if I get desired number of points to claim for SA state sponsorship ?

Have successfully cleared PTE though.

Can someone please help about timelines of vetassess, the wait is just so frustrating !!

My file claims below:

Age: 27 years
Qualification: New Zealand Diploma in Business-Level 6 (Manukau Institute of Technology, Auckland, NZ)
Experience: November'08-Jan'13 (Checkout Operator at a Supermarket firm in Auckland, New Zealand)
June'13-Present: Customer Service Manager (Eyewear firm in New Delhi, India)

PTE: Overall-76, R: 71, L: 89, S:78, W:77

Looking forward to hear from you soon, or if there's any group at whatsapp, I'd like to be a a part of it 

Regards,
Archit


----------



## magandeepdhillon (Mar 19, 2013)

saumit11 said:


> Hi Deepali
> I just went through the earlier chats on the forum to realize about the whatsapp group that we have on the said topic.
> I have sent you my number on PM , request you to add me to the group pls...
> 
> ...


Hello Dipali / Aragon,
Please PM me your number so that I can message you and get added in the whatsapp group you have going on for this job code. I am unable to PM either of you as I am a new member.

Following are my details.

Code : 149212 
Applied for Skill assesment: July 14, 2016
Positive Skill Assesment : September 28, 2016
IELTS : L-9, R-9, S-7, W-7 (Overall 8 Band)
EOI & SA Nomination Filed : September 28, 2016
SA Invite (489SS): Waiting
Visa Application filed : Waiting
All documents +PCC: Waiting
Medical Uploaded : Waiting
Visa Grant : Waiting


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

ravs77 said:


> Question: 4 yrs VISA 489 clause starts from day of VISA Grant or Actual Entry Date into the country ?


Hi Ravs,

I think we need to enter within one year of PCC clearance or Medical and after entry it is valid for a period of 4 years.

Cheers


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

archit1910 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Im actually new to this forum and need some help. I have filed my vetassess for 149212 on 15th August and they raised a request to supply organisation chart for my current company. However, the access of my vetassess panel is with my consultant and he said that the file is in processing. How long does it normally takes for the completion ? I'm probably in the 11th week now and haven't received any call from them for verification nor my office or director has received anything. I'm worried as my current company is not a very big firm (about 50-60) people and I'm not sure whether it'll be considered amongst Australian standards or not. Plus I'm not sure if I get desired number of points to claim for SA state sponsorship ?
> ...


Dear Archit

Vetassess takes 14 to 18 weeks to assess so make sure you remain patient (Anyways the application process will teach you patience as you are in the 1st stage... There are two more stages with a month or 3 months waiting period post this). I would not worry about the company size as it is insignificant in my opinion.

Please see the participants timelines within the group and it will provide you a good benchmark. Do add your signature as it will help all others relate to you.

Regards


----------



## magandeepdhillon (Mar 19, 2013)

*Change of Employer*

Hello Seniors,
I have applied for 489 SA Nom.

My company, with which I have been employed since 10.5 years now, has sold the division I am currently working with to another corporation. Due to this, my employment records, salary slips, etc. have a employer name change. My tenure, date of joining, etc. is being carried to the the new organisation. 

So, the HR letter which i submitted when I had uploaded on SA website stated that "This is to certify that Mr. XXX (Badge Id: XXX) is an employee of *ABC Pvt. Ltd.* and is employed with us from DD-MMM-YYYY till date.". Now, after the transition, the HR letter states "This is to certify that Mr. XXX (Badge Id: XXX) is an employee of *GFU Pvt. Ltd.* and is employed with us from DD-MMM-YYYY till date."

In a nut-shell, except employer name change in HR letter and salary slips, bank statements, nothing changes. No change to my tenure, no change to roles and responsibilities, etc.

*Question for you all:* Should I report to SA Immi and DIBP regarding this change or is this not considered change in personal information?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

magandeepdhillon said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I have applied for 489 SA Nom.
> 
> My company, with which I have been employed since 10.5 years now, has sold the division I am currently working with to another corporation. Due to this, my employment records, salary slips, etc. have a employer name change. My tenure, date of joining, etc. is being carried to the the new organisation.
> ...


Dear Magandeep

I think you should upload an additional document in your immi account documents of employment. I do not think it is a change in your personal information but is additional information.

Note in your mail I am assuming that in the docs provided ABC and GFU companies would have the same DD-MM-YYYY of your employment. 

If a document were to be uploaded establishing the takeover stating any change in your designation, it would help. I forget if Vetassess has done their assessment for you but it is better to provide the info in advance to prevent delays.

Please take more opinions as I have not come across a similar experience and their outcomes.

Regards


----------



## magandeepdhillon (Mar 19, 2013)

Just an update. I got contacted by SA Immi officer via email to make some corrections in the EOI (I had updated my entire employment time and had not excluded what Vetassess deemed as qualifying period - 2 years from start date). 

I have made the correction (no change in points - still at 75) and have also updated the employment details on the EOI and sent an email reply to the SA Immi office detailing change in employer name. Have backed it up with salary statements for last 6 months, salary bank account statement for 6 months and JDs provided by HR showing new name for the transition company and the new company.

The email came around 12.30 PM India Time, around the time when SA Immi officer must have been shutting shop for the week. Therefore, I think the email and the information will get reviewed next week. 

Hopefully, it will be straight forward since they should ideally go by Vetassess Outcome letter and recent changes don't really impact my points or anything.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

*Please help*

:scared:


oppurtunityreq said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some advice on how vetasses would assess our profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey Dipali, 

I am new to this forum and i would like to join the whats app group since i am in the same boat as you guys. How do i get added to the group.

Please suggest.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Hey Dipali,
> 
> I am new to this forum and i would like to join the whats app group since i am in the same boat as you guys. How do i get added to the group.
> 
> Please suggest.


Please update your signature and inbox your phone no. Thanks


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Dear Archit
> 
> Vetassess takes 14 to 18 weeks to assess so make sure you remain patient (Anyways the application process will teach you patience as you are in the 1st stage... There are two more stages with a month or 3 months waiting period post this). I would not worry about the company size as it is insignificant in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Dear Deepali,

Thanks so much for your revert. I wasn't aware that it'll take about 14-18 weeks, Yup , I guess, I'll have to be more calm and patient. i was actually looking in the forum and saw people getting their assessments completed maximum in like 15 weeks.

Yes, will update my signatures, can be of help.

I saw that there is a whatsapp group, can I be a part of it ??

Rgds,
Archit


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

archit1910 said:


> Dear Deepali,
> 
> Thanks so much for your revert. I wasn't aware that it'll take about 14-18 weeks, Yup , I guess, I'll have to be more calm and patient. i was actually looking in the forum and saw people getting their assessments completed maximum in like 15 weeks.
> 
> ...


sure...please inbox your phone no....


----------



## magandeepdhillon (Mar 19, 2013)

Update: Got nomination from SA today. Applying for Visa. Will follow up with PCC, Meds and Form 80. Pray for me.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

magandeepdhillon said:


> Update: Got nomination from SA today. Applying for Visa. Will follow up with PCC, Meds and Form 80. Pray for me.


Congratulations...please update your signature with timeline....all the best!!!


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Congrats and all the best


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

I gguess from today SA website is showing few nomination places are left (low availability) for CSM.. whereas my assessment result is yet to receive from vetasses :-( 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## magandeepdhillon (Mar 19, 2013)

emtiaz_A said:


> I gguess from today SA website is showing few nomination places are left (low availability) for CSM.. whereas my assessment result is yet to receive from vetasses :-(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah, just checked afte reading your post. The CSM nom in SA has changed to low availability. I think this happened today only since it wad medium till 7th Nov, I used to check daily.

When did you lodge your skill assessment? VETASSESS normally they don't take more than 12 weeks to complete assessment. 

Also, share a list of doc you have submitted so that ppl on this thread can guide to submit anything thats missing. I had not submitted org chart as it was mentioned as optional and i got the request for org chart at *** end of the assessment.

Lastly, the availability matters on date of your submission of SA sponsorship request. If on the day when you submit your SA sponsorship app, availability is still Low, then you will most likely get nom unless there are too many candiadtes applying for nom onbsame day as you.

Best of luck buddy. I hope and pray that you get it.


----------



## magandeepdhillon (Mar 19, 2013)

Signature updated.


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

Well my Bad, in the beginning of this year i applied for Skill assessment as corporate service manager, as i self assessed my JD matches with that Code. But got negative skill assessment from vetassess and they advised me to apply for customer service manager Skill code. But at that point of time customer service manager was not in SA list. so i dint spend money further on skill assessment. later on i found this CSM is again on the list, later on i decided to apply. 

i made late as i found within two /three days CSM was moved to high availability to medium availability nomination list. thought it would be tougher to get nomination. but later observed its been for a while for CSM medium nomination places were available. My bad again now within one month only few places are left for CSM!!

Anyways, I gave my JD's along with experience certificate signed by my present supervisor, my pay slip printed on my Org's letter head pad, my PF and GF information which was obtained from our org's internal page.. and written that it was automatically generated pay slips, GF anf PF information and no signed required. the same sort of information was provided earlier when i applied for Corporate service manager. Got that negative result within 3.5 months. nobody from vetasses called me/ my supervisors last time. they just gave me the outcome. Now it's been one month i applied for another skill assessment as CSM. requires all of your blessing and prayers. 
Can some one please add me to whatsapp group.


----------



## magandeepdhillon (Mar 19, 2013)

emtiaz_A said:


> Well my Bad, in the beginning of this year i applied for Skill assessment as corporate service manager, as i self assessed my JD matches with that Code. But got negative skill assessment from vetassess and they advised me to apply for customer service manager Skill code. But at that point of time customer service manager was not in SA list. so i dint spend money further on skill assessment. later on i found this CSM is again on the list, later on i decided to apply.
> 
> i made late as i found within two /three days CSM was moved to high availability to medium availability nomination list. thought it would be tougher to get nomination. but later observed its been for a while for CSM medium nomination places were available. My bad again now within one month only few places are left for CSM!!
> 
> ...


hmmm ... calling you or your supervisors is a discretion on VETASSESS end. I would recommend that you also upload your Org. Chart proactively. 

Since the new assessment app was submitted a month ago, you may need to wait for around 2 more months before you get a result. Honestly, I am not sure if SA would still have nom places by then. That said, the Vetassess assessment is valid for 3 years, so even if SA runs out of nom this year, you can hope and pray that you will get a shot in July 2017 when new quotas are declared. Hopes and prayers are with you. ray2: ray2: ray2:


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Mandeep

My invite also came through on the 8th and I have prepared all documents now but unfortunately my agent did no file my application yesterday (stating he had others on priority as their last date was just around).....

Now I have pressurized him to submit my application by tomorrow. If not then I shall take it over personally and file it by Tuesday by all means.....

Since we both are running date to date can you pls. keep me informed about your steps so that we know whats going on?

Also I hope that you are on the whats app group? If not pls..have your numbers sent to Deepali so that we can be in touch.....
Another question - Are you using an agent? If yes, who is it?

Regards
Saumit.


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

yesterday received call from vetasses, they asked me few questions regarding my tasks.really confused what will gonna happen:-!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

emtiaz_A said:


> yesterday received call from vetasses, they asked me few questions regarding my tasks.really confused what will gonna happen:-!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


All the best!!!


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> All the best!!!


thanks! I have sent you PM to add me in whatsapp group. plz add me


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Got my Grant today


----------



## vedurereddy (Apr 15, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Got my Grant today


Congrats!!!


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Got my Grant today


Congratulations. in my case, CO contacted me for my daughter birth certificate with name but I said in India birth certificates are issued without name. They can refer her passport. No response after that. Hoping they respond soon and generate HAP ID for me to get my daughter medicals.

BTW, the 4yrs of time for VISA 489 starts from day of grant or day of entry ?


----------



## prabsingh (Sep 12, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Got my Grant today


Big Day for you  Enjoy and party hard !!!

Big Congratulation and thanks to you and aragon140....


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> Congratulations. in my case, CO contacted me for my daughter birth certificate with name but I said in India birth certificates are issued without name. They can refer her passport. No response after that. Hoping they respond soon and generate HAP ID for me to get my daughter medicals.
> 
> BTW, the 4yrs of time for VISA 489 starts from day of grant or day of entry ?


Thank you; its very important to have your baby's name on birth certificate if you dont have one, i reckon that you get one, as far as i know its not a very difficult process. All the best!


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

prabsingh said:


> Big Day for you  Enjoy and party hard !!!
> 
> Big Congratulation and thanks to you and aragon140....


Thank you Prabs...


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thank you; its very important to have your baby's name on birth certificate if you dont have one, i reckon that you get one, as far as i know its not a very difficult process. All the best!



Thanks I got the name added.

Q: 4yrs clause for visa 489 starts from date of entry or date of grant?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> Thanks I got the name added.
> 
> Q: 4yrs clause for visa 489 starts from date of entry or date of grant?


Day of Grant...


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Day of Grant...


whats ur plan to go to Australia?


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Deepali,
Not sure if you will get this message, just wanted to check with you if there is whatsapp grouo can you please add me.

Regards,
Zee


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> whats ur plan to go to Australia?


Leaving on March 9, 2017...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Zee_04 said:


> Hi Deepali,
> Not sure if you will get this message, just wanted to check with you if there is whatsapp grouo can you please add me.
> 
> Regards,
> Zee


Hi Zee - please share your timeline in your signature. Thanks


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Leaving on March 9, 2017...


Happy to know, thats pretty quick..
Normally people wait till IED, then do a single visit with family. Post that they go after few months to taste the water.

So u going post leaving your job or you will return and search for job from here ?


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Congrats Deepali.

Can you pls share ur contact?

I updated my EOI on 13th Jan and now waiting for an invitation.

Regards,
Zeenat


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

Zee_04 said:


> Congrats Deepali.
> 
> Can you pls share ur contact?
> 
> ...


I have applied for SA nomination on 9th jan and waiting...best of luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dear Deepali,

Below are the timelines:

Code: 149212 
Applied for Skill Assesment: July 2015
Positive Skill Assesment: Oct 15, 2015
PTE - Positive: Jan 04, 2017 (Overall 67) Points 10
EOI & SA Nomination Filed: Jan 13, 2017
SA Invite (489SS):??
Visa Application: 
All documents +PCC: 
Medical: 
Visa Grant:


----------



## diganta (Jul 1, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Hi Kinni,
> 
> Apologies for the delayed response. Received a positive skills assessment in the 2nd week of June. Waiting for the state nominations to open.
> 
> Regards



How to check for the state nominations for the same code?


----------



## diganta (Jul 1, 2016)

Zee_04 said:


> Dear Deepali,
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> ...



Zeenat, how much points to have a fair chance of invite for the same code?


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Dont know why but SA team has become very very slow, I submitted my application in Sept. 2016, then later added my newly born kid. They too a long time to add him (added him in last week of Jan 2017) and now a complete silence. I am asking them if they want health check of the kid but no response... dont know what to do...

Any suggestions ?


----------



## diganta (Jul 1, 2016)

ravs77 said:


> Dont know why but SA team has become very very slow, I submitted my application in Sept. 2016, then later added my newly born kid. They too a long time to add him (added him in last week of Jan 2017) and now a complete silence. I am asking them if they want health check of the kid but no response... dont know what to do...
> 
> Any suggestions ?



Ravi your Anzsco code?


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

I received an email from DIPB suggestion to do on the papers health assessment of my newly born child. They requested a signed emedical consent form and a health certificate from my child general practitioner. 

Questions:

1) Is there any format for my doctor to write that child is healthy ?
2)do I still need to take him to medical service provider with health assessment letter ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> I received an email from DIPB suggestion to do on the papers health assessment of my newly born child. They requested a signed emedical consent form and a health certificate from my child general practitioner.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Ravs - i am sure that you would need to get the medical done for your child the way you got yours done. Why did you wait DIBP to tell you that. In case child is in your dependent list, they would have definitely generated the request for baby as well.

Thanks Deepali


----------



## diganta (Jul 1, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Ravs - i am sure that you would need to get the medical done for your child the way you got yours done. Why did you wait DIBP to tell you that. In case child is in your dependent list, they would have definitely generated the request for baby as well.
> 
> Thanks Deepali


Hello Deepali,

Iam starting my process of PR with 149212 anzsco code.

want to understand the invite trend for this occupation code.

Thanks,Diganta


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Ravs - i am sure that you would need to get the medical done for your child the way you got yours done. Why did you wait DIBP to tell you that. In case child is in your dependent list, they would have definitely generated the request for baby as well.
> 
> Thanks Deepali


thanks Deepali it helped.


----------



## jim136 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Csm*

This occupation is now on special condition apply .
When is this likely to change?

Thank you


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Got my Grant !!
Questions :

- Do I have to arrive directly in South Australia or I can land anywhere in Australia and then can reach South Australia by road / train. OR can I skip South Australia altogether as I plan to settle down in an year not now..
- Do I need to register anywhere when I arrive in South Australia, What is the registration process?
- If any formalities need to be done when I arrive in Australia, how many days would it require ?


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey Ravs 

Congrats !!!
Can you pls. share your timelines as I have also been waiting for more than 133 days now....Not sure whats going on at DIBP....

Regards
Saumit


----------



## vish76651 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello there. I also want to apply 489 in customer service manager. Can you please guide me through the process. 
(1) Do i need really high points to get a state sponsorship?
(2) Can i get a state sponsorship with my Diploma in management?


----------



## vish76651 (Apr 11, 2017)

Loveek said:


> Hi Neha i have applied for this occupation... but for 489...


Hello loveek. Did you apply with a diploma of management? how many points did you have?


----------



## bevvernon (May 2, 2017)

diganta said:


> Zeenat, how much points to have a fair chance of invite for the same code?


Originally Posted by Zee_04 View Post
Dear Deepali,

Below are the timelines:

Code: 149212 
Applied for Skill Assesment: July 2015
Positive Skill Assesment: Oct 15, 2015
PTE - Positive: Jan 04, 2017 (Overall 67) Points 10
EOI & SA Nomination Filed: Jan 13, 2017
SA Invite (489SS):??
Visa Application: 
All documents +PCC: 
Medical: 
Visa Grant:




HI did you get a reply to your invitation yet . Im just needing to know how quick it took for your invite . Also planning to submit a invite by August


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

vish76651 said:


> Hello loveek. Did you apply with a diploma of management? how many points did you have?



HI Vish,

I have applied my vetassess with Diploma In Business (New Zealand), and it was assessed relevant to 149212. Waiting for a state to open as 149212 has gone to supplementary list.

Points tally below:
Age: 30 points
Qualification: 10 points
Experience: 5 points
PTE: O:76, R:71,W: 78, S: 77, L: 89= 10 points.
SS: Hopefully 5/10 points for 190/489 visa

Total: 60/65 points- 190/489

Rgds
AB


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Waiting for some feedback*

People on 149212 and in Adelaide recently... please share some experiences.

- how is the city
- job opportunities
etc.

lot of readers are anxiously waiting ...


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

What was you experience and complete profile?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Any current grant on 149212?


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Any current grant on 149212?


Yes,there were 2 grants for 149212 that I am aware of. 1 as per immitracker and the other one is not updated in the immi tracker.

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Can anyone share the profile of a customer which was approved by vetassess? I am in edge of preparing my file. So i request to send your approved files to me so that i can prepare mine simlar to it.
my email is <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Mima5com (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, I am going to apply 149212 Customer Service Manager. I have 3 year experience as Customer Service Reprentative and 3 years experience ad Customef Service Manager but my degree is a bachelor of IT. I have a question pls help. are they vet asset accept my degree? Or I should learn another diploma about customer service. As bove, I have 3 year or 6 years experience to claim point? Hope to get your advice before I send docs to them. Tks in advance and hope to get your reply


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Geet - i can very well answer your first query which is that the code has only opened in 489 this year. Request you to please check south australa immgration site and anzsco which would clearly help you.
> 
> I think if you have experience in customer service you should go ahead start the process for vetasses which would help you get the relevant years experience.
> 
> All the best!!!


Hello Depali,

Would you please confirm with which (education/qualification) degree you had applied for Customer Service Manager and had got positive skill assessment from Vetassess for 149212 - Customer Service Manager ??

BR
mushtaq.


----------



## Pandya Parth (Oct 1, 2017)

Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide) 

IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5

Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017 
Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017 

S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017 
Invitation: 12th July, 2017

Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
Grant: 31st Aug, 2017
IED: 11th Aug, 2018
lane: 15th Jan, 2018


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> ...


Hie Pandya,

Congratulations  

Would you please confirm if you were working for a Call Center ? If not, which type of organization you were working for ? coz some people says that in order to get positive results one must have a experience with a Call Center, is that correct ???

Best Regards,
and Best of Luck for your future moves !!!


----------



## Pandya Parth (Oct 1, 2017)

mushtaq4 said:


> Hie Pandya,
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...



Hello Mushtaq,

First of all thank you so much for your wishes. 

I started my career with Vodafone customer center however it was a back office customer support(International Process) later on I had joined a production firm as customer service manager.

It is not necessary that you must have call center experience to get positive result. It totally depends on how relevant your job profile and roles are in reference to their requirements and benchmark. 

Regards,

Parth


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Pandya Parth said:


> Hello Mushtaq,
> 
> First of all thank you so much for your wishes.
> 
> ...


Thank you Parth  appreciate your reply 

Had you submitted the Organizational Chart ? if so, would you please guide. What I understand is, it should show the Hierarchy from top to my designation, am I correct ? And then, do I have to show the dotted lines for my reportees as well (not sure  ?

Lastly, I have MSc in Economics, hope my degree wont be an issue coz the members here already confirm it does not matter, what is your view ?

Once again thanks a lot and Best of Luck 
mushtaq.


----------



## Pandya Parth (Oct 1, 2017)

mushtaq4 said:


> Thank you Parth  appreciate your reply
> 
> Had you submitted the Organizational Chart ? if so, would you please guide. What I understand is, it should show the Hierarchy from top to my designation, am I correct ? And then, do I have to show the dotted lines for my reportees as well (not sure  ?
> 
> ...


Please check PM


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello all,

Waiting to submit Eoi to NSW, subclass 190 Anzsco- 149212 with 70+5 points...
What are the changes of getting an invite.?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adnan Zafar (Nov 26, 2017)

Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> ...




"Congratulation - Hope rest of the steps and moving to Australia would be easy for you. You you mind sharing Org Chart you submitted it will help to understand what they are looking for as I am in a process of submitting docs for assessment.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Congrats!!*

Congratulations Parth!!





Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> ...


----------



## Pandya Parth (Oct 1, 2017)

ashish1e834 said:


> Congratulations Parth!!


Thanks Ashish

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Congratulations on the positive outcome.. would you have any thoughts or tips on any special docs that need to be provided (I.e recomendation letters etc)? Reason is that my assessment was declined due to a misinterpretation from boss(in 2016).. I am in the process of redoing the application.


----------



## gopika77 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi friends, 

Have applied for customer service.
Points =60+10=70
489 Visa
Visa lodge on 9th October..
Awaiting invite


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

gopika77 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Have applied for customer service.
> Points =60+10=70
> ...


All the best... Keep us posted... 

Applied for 190 ss under NSW on 11th oct Looks like I have been waiting for a long time now.

Thinking of applying for 489 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopika77 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have read in few other forums that people have started receiving invites for lodgement in Aug and feb likely for lodgement done in Sep..

Lets be positive we all shall get the invite soon.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

gopika77 said:


> I have read in few other forums that people have started receiving invites for lodgement in Aug in Jan and so lodgement done in Sep shall receive in feb
> 
> Lets be positive we all shall get the invite soon.


[/QUOTE]So.... lodgements done is Oct will be here in Feb or March too...sounds good

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopika77 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi has anyone received an invite.?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

gopika77 said:


> Hi has anyone received an invite.?


Nopes... Not yet... Still waiting.
Whats up there ??
Whats ur score ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi
Applied for NT 190 EOI (customer service manager -149212) 2 months back, 60 points with positive vetassess, pls let me know the expected time to get invitation. Is there any other state in open for mentioned code ?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, 

Any invites today. ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

149212 people who are now at Australia specifically at Adelaide , can put some light on the CS job availability ?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> 149212 people who are now at Australia specifically at Adelaide , can put some light on the CS job availability ?


My friend got through Adelaide for 149212 . According to him the prospects are quite less !!



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Travice said:


> Congratulations on the positive outcome.. would you have any thoughts or tips on any special docs that need to be provided (I.e recomendation letters etc)? Reason is that my assessment was declined due to a misinterpretation from boss(in 2016).. I am in the process of redoing the application.


Hi Travice 

Do you remember how many days after you or your boss received the call you got the feedback on your vetassess application? What kind of questions do they ask the boss?


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

nardeep said:


> Hi
> Applied for NT 190 EOI (customer service manager -149212) 2 months back, 60 points with positive vetassess, pls let me know the expected time to get invitation. Is there any other state in open for mentioned code ?


Hi Nardeep

During your vetassess stage did they call you or your boss? What kind of question do they ask from the boss? By the way did you get feedback on EOI?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Got the invite today for NSW sc190. Now the doc submission process starts.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Got the invite today for NSW sc190. Now the doc submission process starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Desihum,

What category you applied for in NSW? Is customer service manager available in that state?

Thanks


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

HasijaR said:


> Hi Desihum,
> 
> What category you applied for in NSW? Is customer service manager available in that state?
> 
> Thanks


Category means ??

149212 is in their stream 2 list that's what I have applied for.

What's ur pte and overall score ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Category means ??
> 
> 149212 is in their stream 2 list that's what I have applied for.
> 
> ...



Can you share any website link that shows NSW has in their stream 2 for customer service manager role. My PTE is 10 points and overall score 65 + 5 points SS for NT under 190 and 65+10 under 489 visa.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

HasijaR said:


> Can you share any website link that shows NSW has in their stream 2 for customer service manager role. My PTE is 10 points and overall score 65 + 5 points SS for NT under 190 and 65+10 under 489 visa.


Sorry I don't have the link, I have applied through an agent . You can apply in stream 2 list you have high score.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Nervous and need advise!

This is my 11th week of waiting and Vetassess called my boss today to check whether i report to him and what do i exactly do. I have applied under 149212 Customer Service Manager. My boss told them my main area of focus is customer service, i liaise with customers and i am the main point of contact for customers for the company. I also look into price negotiations and certain operations, but again main area i specialize is customer service."

He did not tell them point by point of the standard roles mentioned on ANZSCO website for customer service manager. Just gave them general idea about my role is in customer services. Do you think this would be sufficient? Or will they reject my assessment due to not strong evidence? I am so much nervous.


----------



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

Desihum said:


> Sorry I don't have the link, I have applied through an agent . You can apply in stream 2 list you have high score.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you please share the contact details of agent so that we can also contact him for further processing, as per me there 149212 code is not open in NSW...it's only open in SA & NT....kindly help


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Desihum said:


> Category means ??
> 
> 149212 is in their stream 2 list that's what I have applied for.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Congratulations.....!! 

Probably at the time of lodgment of EOI this would be open for NSW but right now,this occupation is not open in any category of the NSW (As of now). You know how these agents work and make the innocent people fool.

This occupation is open or open with certain conditions in the following States under these categories

ACT > 190 > Overseas residents: You may be eligible to apply for ACT nomination if you have close ties (job offer or close family) in Canberra and you meet the nomination criteria.

NT > 190 and 489

SA > 489 > Special conditions

Also, other people who were asking for the agents detail please be wary.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Desihum said:


> My friend got through Adelaide for 149212 . According to him the prospects are quite less !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have been in Adelaide from almost 3 years now. I know its hard to get a job if your destination is other than Sydney and Melbourne.

But, saying this I will share the some real facts with you all who are intended to migrate to SA specially.

When I came to SA at that time approx I came across with 10 other families who migrated at the same time with us. Out of 10, 3 moved to other states within a week for a better opportunity and found a White collar job within a month. The remaining 7 in SA, got their first breakthrough after 3 months, some got after 8 months and some people got it in 12 months, but we all got the good White collar jobs in a reputed companies with a good package.

Out of 7, who remained in SA 5 of them bought their own houses within the span of 3 years whereas, people who moved to Sydney or Melbourne are still not able to think about it because of the raised property prices.

Also, last but not the least, During the time of citizenship the one who stayed in SA and struggled for couple of months, but still stayed back will not be asked to go back to their nominated state to do the 2 years of the moral obligation. 

All the best to everyone .....!!


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi All

I noticed that Customer Service Manager is now on STSOL. Was it always in STSOL or was it in MLTSSL? I remember it being in MLTSSL. I also check the NT website and Customer Service Manager is on the priority list. Will it have any impact for NT applications for EOI if its in STSOL?


----------



## umairhaq (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am new here and this is my very first post.

Can anyone confirm me please regarding Customer Service Manager - ANZSCO 149212.

I have done my 1.5 years, general MBA in 2016 from Australia and currently i am working as a customer service manager. Prior to that, I have done my Electronics Engineering in 2010 and afterwards i have an Operations Supervisor experience in a Contact center from 2010 to 2014.

I am planning to apply in Customer Service Manager - ANZSCO 149212, but i cannot assess my electronics engineering degree due to the irrelevant experience.

Please confirm me, if i assess my MBA degree with a post 1 years of experience, how much chances i have to get positive assessment in qualification to claim 15 points for education? I am not worrying about the work experience points because anyhow i cannot claim pre-employment points.

Appreciate if someone guide me in this regard.

Thank & Regards,
Umair


----------



## umairhaq (Jul 23, 2018)

hello Pandya,

I need to talk to you, i am new here so i am unable to PM to you, can you please tell me an alternative?

Its urgent plz try to understand.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

umairhaq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here and this is my very first post.
> 
> ...


Hi Umair,

I can't see any issues with the assessment part of your Engineering degree. If you contact EA, i am pretty sure they'll be able to give you the positive outcome on your degree i.e. Your degree is equivalent to AQF degree and this will give you the required points for your education.

I am not familiar with EA, but I would suggest you to contact them. As my understanding says, that EA will require the work experience only if you are getting your skill assessment for any engineering ANZSCO job code.


----------



## Ausace (Jul 21, 2018)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been in Adelaide from almost 3 years now. I know its hard to get a job if your destination is other than Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I am new to this forum. I have applied eoi to SA..
My question is - Is it mandatory to stay in SA for 2 years to get the Citizenship?...you have mentioned it. What about for 887 visa ??
Thanks


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ausace said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum. I have applied eoi to SA..
> My question is - Is it mandatory to stay in SA for 2 years to get the Citizenship?...you have mentioned it. What about for 887 visa ??
> Thanks


Hi,

If i am not wrong 887 is the PR which people on 489 applies. If its PR you dont have to stay because in 489 you have already fulfilled the conditions.


----------



## cruger_balli (Jan 21, 2018)

DeepaliVohra said:


> sure...please inbox your phone no....



Hi Deepali , can i be a part of this watsapp group !!


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi 
Logged in 3rd week of July'18
For Nsw 190.
Direct grant - 30/11

All the best to others.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishmij (Dec 14, 2018)

I applied for Customer service Manager occupation on 4th October 2018, but the outcome is negative. The decision has been taken based on the letter and the reason given as i am involving in core business which is incorrect. Can anyone advise regarding revising vetassess decisions without applying for a review as i have a point to argue. 

Many thanks...


----------



## Firozv (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey I got a similar reply , are planning for reassement.


----------



## Firozv (Feb 8, 2019)

Vishmij said:


> I applied for Customer service Manager occupation on 4th October 2018, but the outcome is negative. The decision has been taken based on the letter and the reason given as i am involving in core business which is incorrect. Can anyone advise regarding revising vetassess decisions without applying for a review as i have a point to argue.
> 
> Many thanks...


What's ur number


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Firozv said:


> What's ur number


Please don't post personal contact details on the forum - see "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

Shortly after you have made 5 good posts (that is, not just posting to increase your post count, such posts would be deleted by moderators) you will have access to the Personal Message system, and will be able to share or request information from other posters.

If you need to contact others, please do so through the Personal Message system once you are granted access (they will need to have made 5 posts before they have access too) - you can of course send them your email address or other information this way too. Or, ask them to contact you the same way. 

However, where appropriate please consider asking for replies on the thread itself, rather than using Private Messages - this may help other members and generate more responses and feedback to help you.


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Quick Check*

Hello all

My sister has recently received a positive assessment for the Customer Service Manager. According to the agent, there this skill is no longer open under sub-class 189 and 190. I have the following questions:-

1) Which is the best site to confirm on the above and go through past record?

2) While I know that no one can predict if the openings will change, do you see a chance that this will be opened up in the next round? She has 75 points so hoping that would be sufficient

3) Would you recommend sub-class 491, with a hope that it is converted into a PR at a later time ? We are quite risk-averse so not keen to explore if the chances of PR eventually are not good


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hello all
> 
> My sister has recently received a positive assessment for the Customer Service Manager. According to the agent, there this skill is no longer open under sub-class 189 and 190. I have the following questions:-
> 
> ...


1. You can confirm on Department of Home affairs website. For 190 and 491 you can confirm on individual States and Territory websites. One thing is certain that ANZSCO 149212 is not on 189 and no State/Territory at the moment is sponsoring for 190 for this ANZSCO. South Australia is the only state which is still offering 491 State sponsored but the eligibility criteria is very hard. You can check it out here https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

2. Changes to occupation lists and migration planning is underway and government has announced they will reveal more in October but to be honest with 75 points, her chances are slim to none.

3. 491 Family sponsored stream does not include ANZSCO 149212 (confirm it here) and the only state which is offering 491 state sponsored is SA with a very stringent criteria. Check first if you qualify.


----------

